# Warwick Police Department , RI



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Does anyone have any good or bad info to pass on regarding the Warwick Police Department or on the city itself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

if you want any info about the department or the city itself you can contact me by e-mail [email protected].

(I removed your cell phone number from this post. There are some trolls on this board, and you do not want to comprimise your personal information - PearlOnyx)


----------

